

Illumos launches as OpenSolaris derivative - zts
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Illumos-launched-as-OpenSolaris-derivative-1050151.html

======
zts
The linked article from H-Online article is probably the best coverage I've
seen today. The Illumos homepage is here: <http://illumos.org/>

I noticed that The Register's coverage has also been submitted, but I refuse
to upvote that link. Apologies.

